# Kleines großes Problem: Menüleiste weg



## bocadillochef (31. März 2005)

Hallo,
 ich hab heut in Corel Draw 11 ausversehen die Menüleiste weggeklickt. Ihr wisst da sicher eine Tastenkombination oder irgendwas anderes, damit ich sie wieder herbekomm.
 Danke.
 Andy


----------



## Ellie (31. März 2005)

Moin,

welche Leiste ist denn weg? 

Guck mal unter Extras - Anpassung... da kannst Du die Benutzereinstellungen einstellen.

Das kann einen ganz wahnsinnig machen, notfalls die default-Einstellung wiederherstellen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## bocadillochef (1. April 2005)

Die oberste Leiste ist weg, deshalb kann ich auch nicht mehr auf Extras klicken.
 Wie macht man das mit den default-Einstellungen wiederherstellen? Gehn dabei Daten verloren?


----------



## Ellie (1. April 2005)

Ach Du liebe Güte,

ich guck mal, also mit alt - x (kleines x) poppt das Menü auf. 

Mit Strg - j das Menü für die Optionen.

Mit sowas beschäftigt man sich irgendwie nie, ich jedenfalls nicht.

So sollte es .

Ellie


----------

